# I can't feel love...



## Psychostein (Nov 3, 2016)

My vision has returned to normal in just 2 months, I feel like myself again which is also great. I'm currently on a vacation my mother gave me a call and told me she loved me and that I was her everything usually I would feel that love in my chest and say the kindest things towards my mother because she's the most valuable woman in this world to me, the phone call ended I broke down I threw my phone on the wall and started crying because I could not feel love for my mum.. honestly after that phone call if I had a gun I'd blow my brains out I couldn't care less about myself or DP/DR but the love towards my own mum is most valuable thing for me.

Will i ever be able to feel the love?


----------



## NotoriousLiar (Apr 23, 2009)

Lack of emotions is extremely common with dp/dr. When your dp/dr starts to fade you will be able to feel emotions again. I know this from my own experiences with dp/dr. Love, hate, anger, happiness..it doesn't matter, they will all come back. You might still have some trouble experiencing them fully before dp/dr completely goes away though, but it probably won't bother you as much cause you'll be happy just being able to feel anything.

Try not to worry about it!


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

Psychostein said:


> the phone call ended I broke down I threw my phone on the wall and started crying because I could not feel love for my mum..


Ironically, that's a very emotional reaction. Just because you feel that way, doesn't make it true or that it will last forever


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

I wasn't really able to mourn the loss of my mom and dad because of impaired emotions. But, I continued to make progress in restoring my emotions, and eventually I feel like I have regained the vast majority of my emotional capacity. It's a brain thing. The brain has plasticity and can recover from injury and impairment.


----------



## Axiom (Jul 25, 2016)

forestx5 said:


> I wasn't really able to mourn the loss of my mom and dad because of impaired emotions. But, I continued to make progress in restoring my emotions, and eventually I feel like I have regained the vast majority of my emotional capacity. It's a brain thing. The brain has plasticity and can recover from injury and impairment.


Were you able to mourn their passing after recovering your emotional capacity? And more broadly, are you now able to recall specific emotions tied to events that occurred while you felt emotionless? I know that on some level, I've been processing things emotionally this whole time but I wonder if I'll ever retrieve them and if I do, how deep of emotions they'll be.

If it's not too much to ask, could you briefly describe your recovery and how it felt to regain your emotions? Like many others, my lack of emotions is one of the most distressing parts of my DP. I'd be interested to hear your experience.


----------



## pixeltch (Jan 11, 2017)

I have dp/dr problem over 8 years and i have this feeling 24 hours. I cant feel love too.... I had long years panic atack and anxiete problem and after they pass dp and dr is my problem and i dont know how to recovery back


----------

